# Edinburgh Royal Infirmary Fertility Clinic & clomid takers



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

Is anybody out there attending Edinburgh Royal Infirmary Fertility Clinic (ERIFC) and taking clomid? I know there are a couple of special threads for those at ERIFC on IUI and IVF, but nothing for clomid.

Woudl love to chat if so!

Thanks
Suze


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

I do!!!!

Will PM you

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

